# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Chris/Justin

## Angeltigger

_Don't know if it true so i put it here_
_got it from hollyoaks forum_

_



			
				signed another year at xmas with keeps him to 2008 so he wont be going for a while, was in the liverpool echo thanks
			
		

 If this is true i will be so glad.._

----------


## di marco

if he signed a year wouldnt that take him to 2007 not 2008?

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah that what i was thinking?

----------


## Chris_2k11

I hope it's true. He's a really good character and a great actor.  :Clap:

----------


## Angeltigger

Me too- chris is really coming out- he was great when there was the trail, he great with the storyline with becca... he has come so far- keep going chris i say

----------


## x Amby x

Yay Chris is staying for another year, he is a very popular character.

----------


## Angeltigger

Yep he sure is!!! Love it when he so sad- just want to give him a huge hug

----------


## x Amby x

i know, i just want to go and hug him too. lol

----------


## Lennie

He's apparently signed up till April 2007

----------

